# Pregnant Platy?



## ckbbodpds (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure everyone is tired of this question, but after reading a dozen forum posts I am still clueless. I bought a platy at the dreaded Walmart store. The tank was over crowded and this one seemed to be getting picked on. Once got it home and acclimated I noticed the black spot near it's anal fin when i was trying to figure out the sex to name it. I still cant figure out the sex, I thought it was male due to no real triangular fin but the black spot has doubled in size in less than 2 weeks. Its a blue mickey mouse platy from what I can tell. I have it in a 10 gallon with way more filtration and aeration than is needed. 3 guppies, 1 black mystery snail, 2 danios (bought 5 but alas the others went belly up). Any help would be awesome. Ive never had a pregnant fish in the 10 years ive had tanks.


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

I am not completely sure but it looks to me like its a male, hopefully that's something u can use


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

